# Tips for painfully slow PC



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

My Dads Desktop is painfully slow. It struggles to do anything , give it two actions at once and you might as well wash the car and come back again.

It's unresponsive even though I've used ccleaner, defrag, no viruses etc. It has minimal programmes and close to using a hammer on it.

Please help.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you tried AdvancedSystemCare? Might help a bit :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

V3nom said:


> Have you tried AdvancedSystemCare? Might help a bit :thumb:


Only if it's free? He won't part with any money.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

What spec computer and os ? Maybe it's just old. If not sometimes a reinstall is the only way to go.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

salim said:


> What spec computer and os ? Maybe it's just old. If not sometimes a reinstall is the only way to go.


It's Windows 7 ultimate .


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Free up disc space, buy more memory or get a faster CPU.. But after all if the OS has more space on your HDD available, it will run faster. Thats my experience.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

salim said:


> What spec computer and os ? Maybe it's just old. If not sometimes a reinstall is the only way to go.


This ^

It might've come out of the box with Win 7 and met the minimum requirements at the time, but often incremental updates and service packs can knock performance and stability for six on older machines.

A fresh install of os and updates would be the ideal place to start and would give you a clean benchmark of how it should/will run. Perhaps even use it as an opportunity to upgrade to Windows 8


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As others have said could well be a space issue, as for space perhaps return to a less space hungry os....


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Need specs otherwise we're guessing.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

m1pui said:


> This ^
> 
> It might've come out of the box with Win 7 and met the minimum requirements at the time, but often incremental updates and service packs can knock performance and stability for six on older machines.
> 
> A fresh install of os and updates would be the ideal place to start and would give you a clean benchmark of how it should/will run. Perhaps even use it as an opportunity to upgrade to Windows 8


How is a fresh install carried out ?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Need specs otherwise we're guessing.


Will get them today


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Exotica said:


> Only if it's free? He won't part with any money.


Yeah, there's a free version and a full version you have to pay for.

I've been using the free version for years and it's great


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

If its struggling with tasks and the hard drive is a good size double up on ram, and virus scan, and msconfig startup tasks


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Exotica said:


> How is a fresh install carried out ?


You need to get a windows disk. You should probably downgrade to vista/xp because by the sounds of it the specs on the computer are just bad. Anyway, once you have the OS disk you insert the disk into pc, reboot the pc and press any key when prompted to do so. Then you want to boot from disk and basically format/fresh install windows. The rest is straight forward.

Id advise backing up any files you want before doing this.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Perfect Detailing said:


> . You should probably downgrade to vista/xp because by the sounds of it the specs on the computer are just bad.


 Nooooooo.

Honestly, Win7 is pretty well optimised and has lower overheads than Vista and is capable of making much better use of memory than XP ever did.

The solution here is to free up or get more memory / disk space / cpu.


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

Backup all files and bookmarks etc first otherwise a fresh install just an empty pc with none of your files you had. Make sure all is backed up safely before you do anything.


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

GleemSpray said:


> Nooooooo.
> 
> Honestly, Win7 is pretty well optimised and has lower overheads than Vista and is capable of making much better use of memory than XP ever did.
> 
> The solution here is to free up or get more memory / disk space / cpu.


What if the system has barely any RAM anyway? We'll have to wait for the system specs i guess  After all he did say his dad doesn't want to spend any money on it 

If you're still going for windows 7 why not just use the standard windows 7 rather than ultimate? Use the 32 bit instead of the 64 bit? Will speed it up for definite.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Exotica said:


> How is a fresh install carried out ?


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/installing-reinstalling-windows#1TC=windows-7


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

m1pui said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/installing-reinstalling-windows#1TC=windows-7


Thanks , this is the spec


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Thanks , this is the spec
> 
> View attachment 37792


Basically with the specs you have just provided i don't think you should be running windows 7 ultimate 

2gb ram is the minimal requirement for windows 7 ultimate 64 bit i think and if i'm right your processor only just meets the minimal requirement also.

I'd definitely recommend either downgrading your operating system or using windows 7 home 32 bit.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Perfect Detailing said:


> Basically with the specs you have just provided i don't think you should be running windows 7 ultimate
> 
> 2gb ram is the minimal requirement for windows 7 ultimate 64 bit i think and if i'm right your processor only just meets the minimal requirement also.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend either downgrading your operating system or using windows 7 home 32 bit.


Why do they put a OS like this on this PC ?


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Why do they put a OS like this on this PC ?


Probably just as a selling point. Originally the computer probably ran fine but after windows updates over the years and various other pieces of software it gets to the point were there is too much for the poor thing.

If you need any help or have any questions feel free to pm us


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Perfect Detailing said:


> Probably just as a selling point. Originally the computer probably ran fine but after windows updates over the years and various other pieces of software it gets to the point were there is too much for the poor thing.
> 
> If you need any help or have any questions feel free to pm us


Thanks , I will be in touch .


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking at the specs, I think your first spend has to be on more memory.

1Gb of RAM will really struggle with any Operating System and it explains the long delays while things happen.

To put it in perspective, I just looked at current prices for some DDR3 RAM suitable for a low speed socket 775 processor like you have in the Celeron 1.6 and, if your machine has RAM expansion slots, you could get a pair of 2Gb RAM sticks for about £30 which really would make a noticeable and dramatic difference to the speed of your machine.

If its an HP machine, look for a program called "HP Support Assistant" that should already be installed, which will help you identify the model and specifications, so you can decide whether it is possible to upgrade the RAM


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Easier still, pop onto Crucial's system advisor. There should be an autoscan option there which will show you what you can do. 

http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/advisor

I know you said he doesn't want to spend anything, but a quick RAM upgrade really won't cost the earth and it will certainly be cheaper than a new computer. Combined with a fresh OS install, it'll feel loads sprightlier too.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

it just needs some ram! buy 8gb of ram itl transform the computer. the more ram the easier itl deal with multi tasking.

as an example, I run windows 8.1 64 and I have 32gb of ram, I can run as many things as I want. alternatively get an SSD and put the operating system on that.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks all appreciate it .


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Linux :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

mystery1 said:


> Linux :thumb:


More specific please


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

mystery1 said:


> Linux :thumb:


 I mean no disrespect here to the OP, but if he isn't sure how to do a fresh Windows re-install, why are you suggesting a ( complex and un user-friendly ) Linux build for his Dad's pc ?

It will quickly become a living nightmare for the OP.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Easier still, pop onto Crucial's system advisor. There should be an autoscan option there which will show you what you can do.
> 
> http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/advisor
> 
> I know you said he doesn't want to spend anything, but a quick RAM upgrade really won't cost the earth and it will certainly be cheaper than a new computer. Combined with a fresh OS install, it'll feel loads sprightlier too.


Price wise for additional ram is it easy to install?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Price wise for additional ram is it easy to install?


Differs between laptops, but generally it's a piece of cake. Can be done in sub-10mins. There's often a small panel on the underneath of the laptop casing which a screw holding it in. 
- Undo the screw
- Remove the panel
- Unclip and lift out the RAM chip(s), if you're replacing. 
then/or 
- Insert and clip in the new RAM chip(s) (the way it's designed, you can't put it in the wrong way).
- Reattach the panel and Roberts your fathers brother.

If you google the "[laptop model number] ram installation", or something to that effect, there'll almost certainly be illustrated instructions or a youtube video specific to the laptop you've got.

There may even be instructions on Crucials website, perhaps.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Differs between laptops, but generally it's a piece of cake. Can be done in sub-10mins. There's often a small panel on the underneath of the laptop casing which a screw holding it in.
> - Undo the screw
> - Remove the panel
> - Unclip and lift out the RAM chip(s), if you're replacing.
> ...


Its a Desktop PC but thank you for the info and price wise? A link ?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Its a Desktop PC but thank you for the info and price wise? A link ?


http://uk.crucial.com

It's rarely much harder with a desktop. Just involves removing a few more screws to get into the casing.

Pricewise, depends on what you need. Best bet is to use the system scanner on Crucials website (link in my earlier post) and see what type you need and the maximum you can install.

Just speculating, assume it's DDR3 RAM & 4GB maximum. You can pick a 4GB module up for £30-40. For what you're after, you don't need a bells and whistles, gamer spec item.

http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/memory-ddr3/ct51264ba160b (NOTE: THIS MAY NOT BE THE CORRECT ONE YOU NEED!)


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you you're a star.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

As others have said add some more ram. I would also look into doing a fresh install. Just backup all info off the computer. If it's a retail machine then you probably have a recovery, you can sometimes enter it at boot up and clean install from there is the easiest method. 

Personally I delete the recovery and put on a totally fresh os but it's handy for folks that want to restore the computer to how it came out of the box without much hassle.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Fresh install and more memory as others have said. Sticking an SSD in will breathe new life into that old box but will cost a bit more than just memory.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Fresh install and more memory as others have said. Sticking an SSD in will breathe new life into that old box but will cost a bit more than just memory.


Yes that's what crucial recommended with the ram although it was £89 . I've ordered 2 GB of extra ram so 3 in total. Will let you know how it gets on.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

GL.

I don't think there is any point in a SSD, it's an old computer and you could probably buy a newer one (second hand) with much better specs for little more than the price of RAM and SSD.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

before sticking 8gb RAm into make sure it can handle this, my laptop is slow takes ages to launch windows, im runnign windows 7 and have 3gb RAM but still slow book says can go upto 8 but peeps who have forked out and done this the machine can only see a max of 4 so defo read up first before splashing the cashe (feel free for any pointer on my issue sorry to gate crach your thread)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> before sticking 8gb RAm into make sure it can handle this, my laptop is slow takes ages to launch windows, im runnign windows 7 and have 3gb RAM but still slow book says can go upto 8 but peeps who have forked out and done this the machine can only see a max of 4 so defo read up first before splashing the cashe (feel free for any pointer on my issue sorry to gate crach your thread)


I'm only putting in 2GB , 3 in total.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

alan hanson said:


> before sticking 8gb RAm into make sure it can handle this, my laptop is slow takes ages to launch windows, im runnign windows 7 and have 3gb RAM but still slow book says can go upto 8 but peeps who have forked out and done this the machine can only see a max of 4 so defo read up first before splashing the cashe (feel free for any pointer on my issue sorry to gate crach your thread)


 32 bit Windows is restricted to 3.5Gb RAM total. You need the 64 bit version of Windows to be able to use more than 3.5Gb


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Exotica, can you post your pc specs so we can help you better.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Crucial were very quick and was posted today.

The PC only had two memory slots both filled with 2x 512mb so removed one and put the new 2GB one in. 2.5 GB in total and runs a lot better .

Thanks all


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Exotica said:


> Crucial were very quick and was posted today.
> 
> The PC only had two memory slots both filled with 2x 512mb so removed one and put the new 2GB one in. 2.5 GB in total and runs a lot better .
> 
> Thanks all


 Result !

Great news !!


----------

